# Upgrade from 522 to 722, why not free???



## iocompletion (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. Just bought a Samsung HD TV and want to upgrade my Dish Network service. I want to get a 722 and have HD in one room and SD in the other. 

I thought this would be free because I've seen people mention the idea of the company giving things like "one free HD upgrade", or "one free upgrade every 2 years" and so forth. However, I just called and they want to charge me $100 for the 622, or $125 for the 722.

Anyone know a way I can get these for free?

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome!

Typically only new customers get them for free, just as you probably got your initial receiver for free or at least at a reduced cost.

Everyone (existing customers) has to pay something... and that something is determined by a combination of your payment history, type of packages you subscribe to, length of time as a subscriber, and a few other things that I'm probably not thinking of.

Also... most folks coming from SD to HD need not only the new receiver but a new dish (or possibly adding a 2nd dish) + possibly a switch and a power inserter, depending upon your configuration. All of that stuff costs money too, so the $100-$125 you pay to upgrade is a steal compared to if you had to buy all that equipment yourself and install it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Why should it be free? If you lease a Honda Civic should they give you a lease upgrade to an Accord for free or should you be charged for getting a better more costly model?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Free is used as incentive for you to join. You've already joined and want new equipment (a new receiver would cost you over four times the amount you were quoted). Dish doesn't see that you should be free (I've done it four times and have not gotten a free one once). At least they are becoming less expensive. You can try another csr and get a lower amount, but I doubt you will be entitled to a free one.


----------



## zero2dash (Sep 26, 2008)

Call and ask for customer retention.

I had to do the same thing, they wouldn't offer us squat (same upgrade desired - 522 to 722). I told them I wanted to cancel because I was going to switch to Direct who was offering free HD DVR and 6 months of free programming. Dish gave me the 722 and free HD for 6 months (a $10 credit for the HD Silver add-on).

Regular CSR's won't do anything for you. The retention department will give you practically whatever you want to keep you as a customer. Also be sure to make them put in writing that you're not signing a new 2 year programming agreement either; I did that with ours. Tell them what Direct is offering, ask if they can match it with no new agreeement.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

You can hardly compare a car lease to a DVR lease. Dish makes their money on you buying their programing not on trading in DVR's every few years. Giving you a HD DVR upgrade simply insures your continuing commitment to them. Retention costs every bit as much $$$ an luring new customers, maybe more.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

inazsully said:


> Retention costs every bit as much $$$ an_[sic]_ luring new customers, maybe more.


And, you have data to back this up?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

inazsully said:


> You can hardly compare a car lease to a DVR lease. Dish makes their money on you buying their programing not on trading in DVR's every few years. Giving you a HD DVR upgrade simply insures your continuing commitment to them. Retention costs every bit as much $$$ an luring new customers, maybe more.


Is that why DISH lost 102,000 customers last quarter, retention wasn't giving enough away?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course I don't have data, but that is what a Dish rep told me and if Boba's 102,000 customers lost is near correct it certainly indicates what a poor retention effort costs. When I left "D" their retention rep offered me a free upgrade to their HR20 HD DVR and HBO for a year. For Dish or "D" to lose a customer the dollars lost include the installation (labor) cost invested, the equipment investment dollar loss, and the programming revenue lost. Plus you are probably losing that customer to your main competitor.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess I look at retention differently than most folks.

If I'm threatening to leave, then I'm ready to leave... in large part because my needs haven't been met by polite requests either because what I want is not being offered OR because the company has let me down in some meaningful way. At that point, a retention offer falls on deaf ears and to quote the Eagles, "I'm already gone". 

I do think it is reasonable to expect some upgrade offers, but it might not be reasonable to expect the same offers as extended to new customers... but Dish has been better about that in recent years.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

IF you are a "excellent" customer of Dish, You should not pay for a upgrade. 

I was upgraded from a 622 to a 722 with no 24 month commitment.

In this same pkg. I got platinum HD free for 3 months without a 24 month commitment and a $170 dollar refund for being charged a lease Receiver fee for only one Receiver. 

I also received one month of free programming because my digital camera is no longer recoginized by my Receiver. 

I will admit I raised some Hell especially over the lease fee charges but I was "nice". 

I have been with Dish going on 9 years and I threatened to leave to say the least.

I was "escalated" thru CSR with no Resolution to my issues. I will not use CSR for any issues period.

I found the number on this forum to the Dish Resolution Team based in Denver. 
These individuals worked with me and also worked to get me these "perks" to keep my business.

Dish wants your Business; The Receiver cost is "beans" compared to keeping a long term always ontime paying Customer.

Some will say that a 722 is not a upgrade from a 622. I sorta agree but try and get this for free or without a 24 month commitment.

The up 722 was offered to me with no strings attached and I took it. 
My 622 was fine but I had to "Dish it up" for the lease fee to be dropped from my account. Its a long story but Dish can provided excellent Customer service at the proper level/location.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If we want to get technical, giving a free 722 and dish upgrade is not anywhere near as good a deal as a new customer gets.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> If we want to get technical, giving a free 722 and dish upgrade is not anywhere near as good a deal as a new customer gets.


Thats true but it would be hard for me to become a new customer so thats not a option. Down right impossible.


----------

